# How much do you pay



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll pay up to $50 a round for 18 holes. There are many courses around that won't break the bank but still give you an enjoyable round. I know that Cog Hill costs around $300 or something to play but it's supposed to be great. It's where they used to host the Western Open (Chicagoland area). What does everybody think?


----------



## acricketer (May 15, 2006)

To play a classic course you have to pay the money.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I play 10$ for 9 holes at my home coarse, then i thought that I would take it up a knotch and I had to pay 19$ for 9 holes which i thought was outragous.

Now if i was to play at a really nice coarse then I wouldnt have a problem with paying the money but I rarely spend more than 25$ for 18 holes.


----------



## dimwolf (May 15, 2006)

depending on the course when i lived by purdue university it was close to 50 for 18 holes but the courses where pristine.


----------



## sroh (May 11, 2006)

I try my best to keep it under $75 per round at home, but there are certainly be times when I pay more, a lot more. Pebble Beach (I think I paid $425 to play there once) and Spyglass Hills ($275 several times) out here, not to mention the number of decent-to-good courses here that charge $100+. My wife and I also go to Hawaii annually to play golf. Most of the courses there charge $150+. A guys' trip scheduled for Bandon Dunes in July, where it will be 6 day's of $200+ per day.

I would be SO much better off financially if I wasn't hooked on this game....


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

On average I'd say I spend about $35-40 a round. The most was about 75 bucks...


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Local Course - 22 dollars for 18 walking. 
You can buy a pass for 550 that is free for the entire year, have a combo pass for 375 that is 7 dollars for 18 holes untili june, then it is free after that.
The most I have paid was 135, that was at the TPC course in Scottsdale Arizona. Was worth the money to see the course, but I would be paying that all the time to play it


----------



## preacherrr (May 11, 2006)

*For us average guys................*



Not_My_Style said:


> I'll pay up to $50 a round for 18 holes. There are many courses around that won't break the bank but still give you an enjoyable round. I know that Cog Hill costs around $300 or something to play but it's supposed to be great. It's where they used to host the Western Open (Chicagoland area). What does everybody think?


Well, since I have a couple of hobbies that can be pricy (computers and golf and video games) and have a family and my wife limits my play money, spending the average of like 25 bucks to play is real reasonable. A lot of courses will lean toward keeping the rates low so the average everyday golfer can afford to play at least twice a week.

Now for the die hard golfers, spending a lot more for a round is kewl especially if you and some buddies make a week of it once a year to hit as many golf courses that you can!!!!!

AND I promise you if I spend a couple hundred bucks on a round of golf, I will get a triple bogey on every hole....hahahahahahahahahaha....j/k!!!!

Later-


----------

